# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Koha! Mundësia e udhëtimit në dy drejtimet e kohës!

## BvizioN

**************************************************  *****************

*Koha ! Mbase gjeja me e c'muar per njerezit,pa te cilen nuk do egzistonin!*

Eshte nje nga gjerat qe shumica e njerezve (te mos themi te gjithe) do deshironin te kishin me teper!Disa e vleresojne,disa e c'perdorojne,te tjere nuk duan tja dine! Me duhet te iki se nuk kam kohe...ke 5 min afat...kam 10 min pushim...kam muajn e mjaltit....je denuar me10 vjet burg....u bera 28 vjeq......u befsh 100!!Gjthcka ne jeten tone lidhet me subjektin e kohes.Koha eshte nje nga gjerat me te quditshme ne egzistencen tone dhe mendoj qe ja vlen diskutimi rreth saj.



Shume nga ne mendojne se e dime c'esht koha,sidoqofte eshte teper e veshtire ta percaktosh!Koha eshte dicka qe ne nuk mund ta shohim apo ta prekim,por mund te shohim efektet e saja ne jeten tone te perditeshme!Evidenca qe ne levizim neper kohe mund te gjendet gjithandej.Mosha e trupit tone,ndertesave,moti,rritja e pemeve etj.Shumica jone ndejne presionin e kohes kur ndodhemi perball momenteve kritike apo nxitojme per nje takim qe ka rendesi te madhe per te ardhmen tone.Shpeshhere jeta jone eshte e diktuar nga c'fare ore na duhet te jemi ne nje vend te caktuar!

Te pyesesh shumicen e njerezve per kohen (jo motin) ka shume te ngjare qe reagimi i pare i tyre eshte te shikojne oren.Ne e konceptojme kohen si tik-takun e ores qe mbajme ne dore!Ne e dime se minuti ka 60 sec,ora 60 min,dita 24 ore dhe viti 365 dite sepse keto jane  disa nga baza e njohurive qe kemi marre qe nga tetevjeqarja.

Koha po ashtu konceptohet si *dimencioni i katert i Universit*.Tre dimencionet e tjera jane ato te Hapesires (*lart-poshte,majtas djathtas,para-prapa*) Koha nuk mund te egzistoje pa hapesiren dhe ne menyre te ngjashme hapesira nuk mund te egzistoje pa kohen.Kjo lloj lidhje eshte quajtur "*Space contnuum*" qe do te thote qe gjithcka qe ndodh ne Univers ka te beje me te dyja,edhe kohen edhe hapesiren.

Ne baze te teorise se Ainjshanit mbi relativitetin koha ngadalson kur nje objekt arrin te udhetoje ne menyre te perafert me shpejtesine e drites.Kjo shtyn shume shkencare te mendojne se udhetimi me shpejt se drita mund te krijoje nje mundesi per te udhetuar ne kohe (domethene ne te kaluaren dhe ne te ardhmen)Problemi eshte se shpejtesia e drites mendohet te jete kulmi i shpejtesise qe nje dicka mund te udhetoje,keshtu qe mabse eshte e pamundur mundesia e udhetimit ne te kaluaren.Kur nje objekt i afrohet shpejtesise se drites,
masa i tij relative rritet dhe ne shpejtesine e drites kthehet ne infinit.Rritja e shpejtesise e nje mase infinite eshte e pamundur ose te pakten e tille duket ne ditet tona me teknologjine dhe njohurite qe kemi.

Ne fakt,ne nje lloj menyre ne jemi duke udhetuar ne kohe!Ashut siq je ne tryeze perpara komjuterit duke lexuar keto shkrimet e mija,koha po vershon rreth teje.E ardhmja po transformohet gradualisht ne te kaluar dhe me te tashmen fare te shkurer.Gjithcka qe po ben momentalish po leviz drejt se kaluarses qe do te thote se ti po udheton neper kohe.

Sidocofte udhetimi ne te ardhmen e kohes mase eshte i mundur(Nenkuptoj udhetim direkt),dhe e ardhmja mund te jete nje dite destinacion i mundur.

Nerkohe qe shkrimtaren kane thurur lloj lloj historishe fantastiko-shkecore mbi udhetimin ne kohe,mekanizmat e vertete te udhetimit ne kohe nuk jane ndertuar akoma.Ne fakt,teorite me te shumta mbi udhetimin ne kohe nuk bazohen fare ne mekanizmat e kohes.Ne baze te ketyre teorive,udhetimi ne kohe eshte me i mundur te kryhet me ndihmen e fenomeneve natyrale te cilat mund te na kalojne direkt nga nje pike i kohes nje nje pike tjeter.Ne keto fenomene natyrale futen *Rrotullimi i Black Holes,Warm Holes dhe Vargu kozmik*.

----------


## BvizioN

Kur nje yll qe ka nje mase mbi kater here me te madhe se masa e diellit tone arrin ne perfundim te jetes se tij,pasi ka konsumuar gjith energjine dhe djegur te gjitha lendet qe permban,bie nen presionin e peshes se vet.Ky proces krijon "*Black Holes*"te cilat sjane gje tjeter veqese nje rryme aq e forte magnetike saqe edhe drita nuk mund te kaloje mbi te.Gjithcka qe bie ne kontakt me horizontin rrethues te BH thithet ne mbrendesi te saj.

Formen e nje BH mund ta mendosh me formen e nje hinke,apo biskote akulloreje (qe me ka vajtur mendja tani  :buzeqeshje:  ) E gjere ne krye dhe me e ngushte dhe ngushtezohen ne piken e quajtur singularity.Ne piken Singulare asnje ligj i fizikes nuk egziston dhe gjithcka materiale eshte kaluar ne nje pike te panjohur.Kjo lloj BH eshte quajtur *Schwarzschild BH*,qe e ka marre emrin nga asronomi Gjerman Karl Schwarzschild.

Nje tjeter lloj BH eshte quajtur *Kerr Hole*,dhe teorikisht eshte e mundur.Kerry Holes jane BH rrotulluese te cilat mund te perdoren per te udhetuar ne kohe apo ne nje *Univers Paralel*.Ne vitin 1963 matematikanti Zelandez Roy Kerr propozoi teorine e pare realistike mbi BH rrotulluese.Ne baze te teorise se tij,yjet qe vdesin (shuhen) mund te bien ne nje rreth rrotullus neutronesh te cilat prodhojne force te madhe centrifugale duke parandaluar krijimin e singularitetit.Ngaqe keto BH nuk kane singularitet,Kerr besonte se do ishe e mundur hyrja ne keto BH pa u perplasur nga forca infinite e gravitetit ne qendren e saj.

Nese Kerr Holes egzistojne, atehere mund te jete e mundur kalimi nepermes tyre dhe dalja ne nje "White Hole" White Hole do kete nje veprim pasues te BH.Keshtu qe ne vend te terheqjes se gjithckaje ne forcen e saj gravitike,WH mund te perdore nje lloj energjie negative per te shtyre gjicka larg nga vetja.Keto WH mund te jene rruga jone per te hyre ne kohra apo botera te tjera.

Nga pak nohuri qe kemi per BH,Kerry Holes eshe mund te egzistojne.Sidoqofte fizikanti Kip Thorne i Institutit Shkencor ne Kaliforni beson se ligjet e fizikes nuk lejojne krijimin e dickaje te tille.Ky thote nuk egziston menyre e tille te hysh dhe te dalesh nga BH, dhe qdo gje qe tenton te hyje ne BH do thithet dhe shkaterrohet perpara se te arrije ne singularitet.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  *****************

Besohet se mund te egzistoje nje tjeter lloj strukture e tunelizuar ne Univers e cila mund te perdoret si porte per te udhetuar ne kohe.Wormholes,dryshe te quajtura *Einstein Rosen Bridges* jane konsideruar te kene potencialin me te madh per udhetim ne kohe,nese ato me te vertete egzistojne.Jo vetem qe mund te na lejojne te udhetojme ne kohe,por mund te na krijojne mundesine per te udhetuar shum vite drite larg tokes,ne te njejten sasi kohe qe mund te na duhet neve per te udhetuar me mjete nga nje qytet ne nje tjeter.



Wormholes jane konsideruar te mundeshme ne baze te teorise se Ainshtajnit mbi relativitetin,qe thote c'do mase lakon kohen e hapesires rreth vetes.Per ta kuptuar me mire imagjino dy persona duke mbajtur nje qarqaf te tendosur nga te dyja anet.Nese dikush do vendose ne mes te qarqafit nje top besbolli,ky top do krijoje lakimin e qarqafit.Ne pastaj do vendosesh nje top tjeter diku ne cep te qarqafit,topi do ece ne drejtim te topit te tjeter te basbollit neper lakimin e krijuar ne qarqaf.

Ne kete shembull hapesira eshte kufizuar nga dy dimencione,dhe jo kater dimensione qe ne fakt perbejne Universin.Imagjino kete qarqaf te lakuar ne dysh duke krijuar nje pjese te siperme,nje te poshtme dhe duke lene hapesire ne mes!Nese do vedosesh nje top basebolli ne pjesen e siperme te qarqafit dhe nje tjeter ne pjesen e poshtme qe korrespondon me piken e siperme,atehere ky topi i dyte do takoje te parin.Dicka e njejete ndodh me wormholes.

Ne hapesire,masat te cilat ushtrojne presion ne pjese te ndryshme te Universit mund te korrespondojne sebashku duke formua tunel.Ky tunel quhet wormhole.Sa gje fantastike do ishe ! Te udhetosh nga toka ne nje tjeter galaksi dhe te kthehesh perseri ne nje kohe te shkurter sa kushton nje kafe per tu pregaditur,lol.

Ne kete skicen me poshte eshte nje illustrim se si mund te udhetosh ne *Sirius*,nje yll qe eshte vene re ne Canis,konstilacion i madh poshte Orion.Sirius eshte rreth 9 vite drite larg nga toka(90 trilion kilometra ) Sigurisht qe distanca eshte teper e larget per udhetuesit qe udhetojne neper hapesire qe te udhetojne e kthehen perseri per te na treguar mbi Sirius.Distanca me e larget qe njeriu mund te kete udhetuar eshte Hena e cila eshte vetem 400.000 km larg nga Toka.Pra sikur te gjenim wormhole qe te na lidhte me Sirius ne do shkurtonim kohen ne menyre te egzagjeruar duke u shmangur triliona kilometrave qe do na hanin per te udhetuar ne hapesire.



*C'lidhje ka kjo me udhetimin ne kohe?*

Ashtu siq thame me siper ne baze te teorise se relativitetit,kur shpejtesia e nje objekti i afrohet shpejtesise se drites,koha ngadaleson.Shkencaret kane arritur te zbulojne se edhe me udhetimin e Shutles se NASO's astronautet udhetojne disa nanosekonda ne te ardhmen..Per ta kuptuar kete imagjino dy persona...*personi A* dhe *personi B*.Personi A qendron ne Toke dhe personi B niset me Shutle.Para nisjes oret e tyre jane te sinkronizuara ne menyre te rregullt.Sa me shume personi B i afrohet shpejtesise se drites aq me ngadale rrjedh koha per te (ndryshe nga personi A) Nese personi B udheton me 50% te shpejtesise se drites do duket qe ne kthim personi A do jete me i moshuar se personi B.Arsyja eshte se koha ka rrjedhur shume me shpejt per personin A sesa per personin B qe ka udhetuar me shpejtesi te afert me ate te drites.Shume vite mund te kene 
kaluar per personin A nderkohe qe personi B mund te kete kaluar vetem disa ore.

Nese wormholes egzistojne dhe zbulohen nga njeriu,atehere mund te na krijojne mundesine per te udhetuar ne te kaluaren si dhe ne te ardhmen.Ja si mund te behet..!Le ta supozojme se porta e wormholes eshte e kalueshme!Personi B qe ne shembullin e mesiperm udheton me 50% te shpejtesise se drites ne hapesire vetem per disa ore mund te marre nje porte ne hapesire,nderkohe qe porta tjeter e wormholes do jete tek personi A ne toke.Te dy keta persona mund te vazhdojne ta shikojne njeri tjetrin gjate kohes qe personi B udheton ne
hapesire (per te gjithe ju qe e keni pare filmin Donnie Darko e keni shume me te lehte ta kuptoni) Kur personi B kthehet ne doke disa ore me vone,shume vite mund te kene kaluar per personin A.Tani nese personi A do hedhe nje sy ne wormhole,do shikoje veten e tij ne nje moshe me te re,ne moshen kur personi B eshte larguar neper ate wormhole.E bukura e ketij fenomeni eshte se personi A mundte hyje ne wormhole dhe te udhetoje neper te kaluaren e tij,nderkohe qe personi B mund te hyje dhe te udhetoje ne te ardhmen.

PS:Nese kjo teme u pelqen,ju keshilloj te shikoni filmin *Donnie Darko* qe eshte plotesisht i bazuar ne teorine e wormholes.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  *****************

Nje teori tjeter mbi mundesine e udhetimit ne te kaluaren dhe te ardhmen e kohes meshtetet ne idene e rruzave kozmike,propozuar nga fizikanti J.Richard Gott ne vitin 1991.Nga vete emri keto jane objekte ne forme te vargezuar qe disa shkenace besojne se jane te formuara qe nga fillimi i krijimit te Universit.Ky vargezim mund te shtrihet ne gjithe gjatesine e Universit dhe ndodhen ne presion te jashtezakonshem ....prej miliona e miliona tonesh.

Keto rruza kozmike,te cilat jane me te holla se nje atom,mund te prodhojne shume te jashtzakonshme graviteti qe terheq c'do objekt qe mund tu kaloje afer.Objektet e lidhura ne rruza kozmike mund te udhetojne me shpejtesi te pabesueshme,dhe per arsye se forca e tyre gravitacionale mund te deformoje kohen e hapesires,mund te perdoret per udhetim ne kohe.Duke terhequr dy rruza kozmike afer njera tjetres apo nje rruze ne afersi te  Black Holes,mund te egzistoje mundesia e lakimit te kohes se hapesires ne menyre te mjaftueshme per te krijuar lakime te aferta te kohes njera me tjetren.

Nje anije kozmike mund te kthehet ne mekanizem kohe sikur te perdorej graviteti i prodhuar nga dy rruza kozmike,apo nje rruze dhe Black Hole.Sidoqofte,akoma ka shume spekullime mbi egzistencen ne te vertete te ketyre rruzave kozmike,dhe nese egzistojne-ne c'fare forme??Vete fizikanti Gott ka thene se per te udhetuar ne te kaluaren,qofte dhe nje vit,do nevojitej nje varg rruzash qe do permbante nje mase energjie te parabarte me gjysmen e asaj te galaksise.Dhe si me c'do lloj mekanizmi kohe,mund te kthehesh shume kohe prapsht ne te kaluaren,por jo pertej kohes ne te cilen makanizmi i kohes eshte krijuar.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  ******************

Nese ne do jemi ne gjendje te veme ne jete teorine e udhetimit ne kohe,ne do jemi ne gjendje te krijojme probleme teper te komlikuara qe quhen *paradoxe*! Paradoxe nenkupton dicka qe bie ne kontradite me veten e vet.Ja po sjell dy 
shembuj per ta lustruar.

1)- Le ta supozojme,per hir te argumentit,se ne mund te udhetojme ne nje kohe shume me te kaluar se koha e lindjes tone!Vete fakti qe para lindjes ne nuk kemi egzistuar,krijon paradox.Nese psh ke lindur ne vitin 1978....si mund te egzistosh ne vitin 1964??

2)- Paradoxi me i argumentuar mund te jete *Paradoxi i gjyshit!* C'fare mund te ndodhe sikur nje udhetues ne kohe mund te kthehet ne te kaluaren e te vrase njerin nga prinderit e tij perpara kohes se lindjes?Nese ky person psh kthehet ne te kaluaren e vret gjyshin e tij..atehere si mund te egzistoje,qe te kthehet e tevrase gjyshin e tij?Nese ne do kishim mundesi te ndryshonim te kaluaren,atehere do krijonim nje numer te pafundeshem paradoxesh.

Nje teori tjeter e udhetimit ne kohe,sjell ne pah idene e *Universit Paralel*,ose historise alternative.Le ta supozojme se ti udheton ne te kaluaren te takosh gjyshin tend kur aij ka qene djale i ri.Ne baze te teorise ti mund te keshe udhetuar ne nje univers tjeter qe eshte identik me universin tone,por ndryshon nga ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne te.Psh nese ti udheton ne te kaluaren e vret (larg qofte   :sarkastik:  ) nje nga prinderit e tu,ti ke vrare vetem nje person ne ate Univers,i cili nuk eshte me univeri ne te cilin ti egziston.Dhe nese mundohesh te kthehesh perseri ne kohen tende,mund te perfundosh ne nje univers tjeter paralel dhe kurre nuk do jesh ne gjendje te kthehesh ne universin nga ke filluar udhetimin.

Si te duket....e komplikuar??  :kryqezohen:  

*Mirse erdhe ne boten e udhetimit ne kohe!*
Vetem imagjino se sa i komplikuar do jete cmimi i biletes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

*Nese do kesh mundesi te krijosh nje disk rrotullues te madh,aq sa mund te mbaje njerez nga mbrenda,dhe ta rrotullosh aq shume saqe shpejtesia e tij rrotulluese te jete e perafert me shpejtesine e drites,a mund te ndaloje koha per njerezit mbrenda diskut rrotullues?*

Nga ana teorkike nje dicka e tille mbase duket e arsyeshme!Neqoftese ky disk rrotullohet aq shume saqe shpejtesia e tehut te jashtem te diskut ti afrohet shpejtesise se drites,atehere koha do ngadalsoje per njerezit mbrenda diskut.Nese njerezit nga mbrenda do i hedhin nje sy ambientit nga jashte,ditet dhe netet do jene duke qarkulluar teper shpejt.Keshtu qe njerezit mbrenda diskut do moshohen shume ngadale ne lidhje me njerezit jashte diskut.Nga ana esenciale kjo mund te krijoje nje mekanizem kohe qe lejon njerezit qe ndodhen 
mbrenda diskut te udhetojne ne kohe.

Kurse nga ana praktikale,kjo ide ndesh be probleme per arsye te forces centrifugale (qendrore) te cilen disku do prodhoje.Disa nga objektet
me te shpejta rrotulluese ne ditet tona jane rrotullat teper te shpejta fluturuese! Keto rrotulla vertiten mbi guzhineta magnetike ne nje fole (mbeshtjellje) vakumi ku ferkimi eshte  pothuajse zero.Keto rrotulla fluturuese kane mundesi te arrijne shpejtesine prej 200.000 rrotullime per minut.Problemi kryesor me rrotullat fluturuese me kete lloj shpejtesie vjen ne trajten e disintegrimit--forcat e jashtme
ne rrotull jane gjigande.Edhe sikur ta supozosh se nje rrotull me perimeter 1 meter dhe diameter 32 cm rrotullohet me nje shpejtesi prej 1 milion rrotullimesh ne minute,pjesa e jashtme e rrotulles do jete duke udhetuar me nje shpejtesi prej 55.000 km per ore qe nuk eshte asgjekundi afer me shpejtesine e drites e cila udheton *299.000 km per sekond*.

Nje tjeter varjant mund te jete krijimi i nje disku teper gjigand!Thuaj,per hir te argumentit,ndertojme nje rreth aq te madh sa distanca e tokes nga dielli apo dicka me diameter 300.000.000 km! Nese perimetri i saj do jete 942.000.000 km.Ky rreth duhet te rrotullohet te pakten 1 rrotullim per ore (ne krahasim me token qe kryen 1 rrotullim ne vit) qe te arrije njefare shpejtesie te afert me shpejtesine e drites.Te ndertosh nje rreth te tille,dhe pastaj te gjenerosh force per ti dhene rrotullim nje dickaje te tille do ishe nje projekt i madh,po....tingellon si c'menduri ngaqe eshte e pamundur,lol   :kryqezohen:  

Krijimi i nje dickaje te tille mund te mendohet vetem duke perdorur anije kozmike qe udheton ne linje te drejte neper hapesire.Problemi tjeter qe vjen pastaj eshte rritja e shpejtesise.Supozojme se duam ta rrismim shpejtesine diku afer me shpejtesine e drites dhe jemi te gatshem te veme dy pasagjere kundrejt forces GS (Dyfishi i forces se gravitetit,njerezit qe peshojne 80kg do u duket sikur peshojne160kg) per te rritur shpejtesine.Keta dy pasagjere u duhet te perpallojne ate force per te pakten 1 vit.Pa harruar pastaj shumen e lendes
djegese qe do nevoitet per te krijuar kete rritje shpejtesie.


Kjo foto me poshte paraqet skicen e nje rrotulle fluturuese (flywheel)

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  ***************

Ainjshtani dikure ka thene "*"Analogjia e relativitetit mund te dergohet ne nje perfundim logjik". Nese koha fillon te ngadalesohet me rritjen e shpejtesise,tregon se me shpejtesine e drites koha ndalon plotesisht dhe pas kesaj pike koha fillon te vershoje pas*".

Me udhetim ne kohe nenkuptojme nisjen e nje personi nga nje pike e planetit ne nje kohe te caktuar dhe arritjen e ketij personi ne te njeten pike te planetit por ne tjeter kohe.Paradokest e udhetimit ne kohe shfaqen nga fakti qe nisja fillon pas mberritjes nga pikpamja e njerit,dhe para mberritjes nga pikpamja e tjetrit.Pra...a eshte udhetimi ne kohe me te vertete i mundur apo thjesht nje
fenomen ku fjala "*i pamundur*" nenkupton "*natyra eshte me e quditshme sesa na duket?* " 

Pikesepari,relativiteti lejon udhetimin ne te ardhmen dhe shumica e shkencareve ne ditet tona bien dakort se udhetimi ne te ardhmen eshte i mudur.Ashtu siq kemi thene me siper nese udheton me nje shpejtesi teper te madhe do kthehesh perseri ne toke po disa vite ne te ardhmen.Kjo sigurisht nuk duhet te  nenvlehtesoje faktin qe ne nuk mund te udhetojme me nje shpejtesi te afert me shpejtesine e drites (te pakten ne kohen tone dhe per ca gjenerata te tjera ma ha mendja)

Ne ditet e sotme dihet qe udhetimi ne kohe buron nga *Sci-Fiction*,filma te Hollywoodit apo spekulime te teoricientave te fizikes.Sidoqofte eshte dicka qe me teknologjine e duhur dhe kohen e duhur mund te behet i mundur,perderisa eshte i pranueshem nga ligjet e fizikes.Nje nga kontributet me te medha te *Newtonit* ne shkence ish illustrimi matematikal mbi ndryshimin e levizjes me kohen!Newtoni tregon se forca qe ndikon mbi nje kokerr molle te bie nga pema eshte e njejta force qe krijon levizjet planetare dhe prodhon valet tide.Newtoni ish i quditur nga fakti se graviteti dukej te kryente efekt me te forte ne distance me te madhe!Newtoni e pranonte se kish mundesi vetem ta spjegonte si fenomen por qe nuk kuptonte arsyen perse? Jo...deri ne momentin qe erdhi *teoria e pergjithshme e Ainjshtanit mbi relativitetin* e cila sjell ndryshimin e gravitetit si force,ne levizje te nje materiali ne hapesire te shkurter,ne nje hapesire kohe te dredhuar.Per Newtonin edhe koha edhe hapesira ishin absolute!Newton gjithashtu besonte se se Universi ish i shpalusur mbi nje kohe absolute e cila mund te simbolizohej nga nje ore imagjinare diku ne hapesire!Mirpo i madhi Ainjshtain ndryshoi gjithcka me teorine e tij mbi relativitetin dhe per kete,dikur shkruante....*Me fal Newton!*



Ne jemi nje moment i kohes astronomike!Truri jone me rudha nuk ka kapacitet te zbuloje shume mistere te kohes dhe hapesires!Truri jone eshte me shume i aktivizuar ne aspektet tona te jetes,dashurine,luften,urrejtjen,gjuetine,vrasjet,  vjedhjet,poshtersite etj!Pamvarsishtnga intiligjenca jone e kufizuar mund te themi se kemi evuluar ne menyre te sukseseshme.Kemi arritur qe te hapim disi perden e Universit
per te hedhur drite mbi shume gjera qe njeriu nuk i ka pas ditur.Pyetjet e shtruara nga fizikante si Newtoni,Ainshtani,Kurt Godel,Stefan Hauking,jane pyetjet me gjigande qe mund te shtrojme!

A eshte koha dicka e vertete? A vershon koha vetem ne nje drejtim?A ka  koha fillim dhe mbarim?C'fare eshte pafundesia?Asnje nga keto pyetje nuk eshte pergjighur me konfidence te plote shkencore!Sa me teper pesha e ketyre pyetjeve rendon trurin e njeriut,aq me shume drite sjell ne shkence kerkimi i pergjigjeve.

*PS: Jam i sigurte qe jeni ndeshur ne shume gabime drejtshkrimore per te cilat u kerkoj falje!*

----------


## diikush

ZIM,  te pergezoj per temen dhe per mendimet e hedhura. 

Ben mir qe i shtron keto gjera me terma qe mund ti kuptojme edhe ne qe nuk studiojme per fizike apo shkenca te aferta me te.




> ...Koha nuk mund te egzistoje pa hapesiren dhe ne menyre te ngjashme hapesira nuk mund te egzistoje pa kohen...


Mund ta shtjellosh pak kete se ku e ke fjalen qe hapesira nuk mund te egzistoje pa kohen, pasi nuk e kuptoj se ku e ke fjalen...

----------


## BvizioN

> ZIM,  te pergezoj per temen dhe per mendimet e hedhura. 
> Ben mir qe i shtron keto gjera me terma qe mund ti kuptojme edhe ne qe nuk studiojme per fizike apo shkenca te aferta me te.


Faleminderit.Te them te drejten as une nuk studjoj per fizike apo shkence,thjesht eshte fushe e interesit tim ne te cilen me pelqen te lexoj!Shkrimet e hedhura me siper jane nga ato qe kam lexuar,me duken mjaft interesante,per te cilat diskutimet nuk mbarojne kurre (ashtu siq nuk mbaron hapesira e kohes  :buzeqeshje:  )




> Mund ta shtjellosh pak kete se ku e ke fjalen qe hapesira nuk mund te egzistoje pa kohen, pasi nuk e kuptoj se ku e ke fjalen



Shumica e njerezve kur diskutojne per dimencionet,nenkuptojne dimencione te tilla si lart-poshte,majtas-djathtas,para prapa.Keto jane dimencione ne te cilat njeriu ka njefare kontrolli gjate levizjes se tij.Psh ti ngjitesh lart.kthehesh prapa,ecen majtas,qendron ne vend.Sidoqofte koha eshte nje dimencion i katert i hapesires ne te cilen ne nuk kemi fare kontroll gjate levizjes tone.Domethene c'fare do qe te besh,koha vetem ecen perpara! Ne nuk mund ta ngadalesojme,ndalojme apo ta kthejme prapa (sidoqofte eshte dicka qe gjeneratat e ardheshme mund ti gjejne zgjidhje)

Dhe per tu kthyer tek pyetje jote....
Se pari kur themi hapesire nuk nenkuptojme hapesiren mbi koke po absolutisht gjithcka.Sa here qe pershkruajme vendin e nje objekti ne Univers,me te eshte i lidhur dhe faktori kohe.Pershembull...ti ndodhesh tani ne kete pozicion qe je,qe ka shume te ngjare qe nuk eshte i njejti pozicion qe ka qene vitin e kaluar ne te njejten date,ore.Ti ndodhesh ne kete pozicion gjate ketij momenti duke lexuar kete shkrim dhe ky moment eshte thjesh koha.Neser nese do ikesh ne kinema te shikosh nje film,kur je duke shikuar filmin me te eshte e lidhur dhe koha.Siq e shikon vendi (hapesira) dhe koha jane te dyja pjese te Universit qe korrespondojne njera me tjetren.Nese do diskutosh per....fjala vjen nje konstilacion te ri yjesh ne hapesire,me te eshte i lidhur dhe koha.Ku dodhet,kur eshte formuar,kur zhduket etj.Si ta them me thjeshte...nuk ka *Ku?* pa *Kure?* dhe nuk ka *kure?*  pa *Ku?*

Pra asgje ne hapesire nuk mund te egzistoje e palidhur me kohen!Nuk mund te egzistojne psh Piramidat e Egjiptit pa kohen ne te cilen jane krijuar,kohen qe kane kaluar,kohen  ne te cilen ndodhen tani,dhe kohen ne te cilen akoma do jetojne.

Shpresoj te te kem sqaruar sado pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  ***************


***   ****   ****    ****

Duke u bazuar zbulimeve shkencore te Roman Buiny dhe Stefan Hsu,wormholet traversale dhe mekanizmat e kohes nuk mund te jene  te qendrueshme dhe te parashikueshme.Albert Ainjshtan dhe Nathan Rosen bublikuan gazeten e tyre te pare shkencore ne lidhje me wormholes(te quajtur Ainjshtan-Rosen Bridges) ne vitin 1935,duke pershkruar se si mund te jete e mundur per dyzona te largeta te kohes te lidhen njera me tjetren nepremjet nje shkurtice te ngjashem me tunel.

Ideja baze e wormholes rrjedh nga nje analogji e thjeshte!Nese Universi eshte si lekura e molles,nje krimb qe mundohet te kaloje ne anen tjeter te molles do i duhet *shume me pak kohe* duke hapur nje vrime nepermes molles, nga njera ane ne tjetren,sesa ti bie rreth e qark molles ne distance te larget perimetrike.Nje version tjeter i kesaj analogjie eshte mundesia e afrimit te dy pikave te largeta te nje letre te bardhe duke e palosur ate.Rezultimi i nje wormhole do prembaje dy ose me teper porta (anglisht te quajtur goje "mouths") ne siperfaqe te lidhura me anen e nje gurmazi qe kryen pasimin.



Nje wormhole traversale mund te shrebeje si per kalimin nga nje kohe ne nje tjeter,po ashtu dhe kalimin nga nje pike e universit ne nje pike tjeter.Fatkeqesisht,ne baze te shkrimeve te tyre efektet e kuantum (nga quantum..shuma minimale nga e cila faktore te veqante si energjia psh mund te ndryshojne) jane te demosdoshme per formimin e nje wormhole traversale ne menyre te stabilizuar.Ndryshe,mbase nuk mund ta dish se kure dhe ku del nga wormhole! Eshte veshtire qe wormholes dhe mekanizmat e kohes te jene te
parashikueshme.*"Ne nuk po themi se mund te ndertojme Wormhole.Por wormholet qe do deshiroje te perdorje,te parashikueshmet ku ti mund te thuash "Zoti Spock to kalojje ne NY City sot ne oren 2pm,te tilla ka mundesi te krijojne avari"* thote Stefan Hsu. Kjo nuk tingellon shume e gezueshme per te gjithe admiruesit e sci-fictions.Wormholet jane perdorur nga shkrimtaret e SF per te mudesuar udhetimin e anijeve kozmike nga nje yll ne nje yll tjeter ne te njejte sasi kohe qe te duhet per te kthyer faqen e nje libri.Ne historine e tij te 1934'es shkrimtari Jack Williamson shkruan "Une mund ta palos hapesiren ne te njejten menyre qe ti palos nje leter.Une mund te udhetoj ne hyperspace ku distanca nuk ka asnje kuptim"

*Ne kundershtim me ligjet e fizikes*

Pra,ne baze te studimeve te reja nga Stefan Hsu dhe Roman Buniy ne Universitetin e Oregon ne SHBA, perpjekja e realizimit te nje wormhole
traversale mund te gremiset ne menyre fatale!Ne nje shkrim te publikuar ne arXiv pre-print server,autoret parashtrojne ate lloj wormhole ne te cilen tuneli i kohes tregon nje permbajtje te dobet ne strukure,po ta shohesh nen driten e ligjeve klasike te fizikes.Llogaritjet e bera nga zbuluesit e Oregon tregon se nje wormhole permban materje exotike (materije eksotike-mase e humbur,masa e materjes qe nuk mund te observohet) me hapesire-kohe to jete fundemenalisht e c'stabilizuar.Wormholes,qe drejtohen plotesisht nga ligjet e mekanizmit
kuantum, do kete shume mundesi te transportojne nje objekt ne nje vend dhe kohe te padeshiruar.Nje studim i pavarur nga Kris Feuster i universitetit te York ne UK,dhe i Tomas Roman,SHBA i afrohet ne nje menyre te ndryshme qeshtjes
se wormholes.Ndermes te tjerash ,analizojne mundesi duke hedhur propozimin se nje gurmaz wormhole mund te mbahet hapur duke perdorur sasi te vogla matterje exotike.Llogaritjet e Fewster dhe Roman tregojne se edhe sikur te ish e mundur ndertimi i nje wormhole te tille,gurmazi i saj mbase do ish teper i vogel per udhetim ne kohe.Teorikisht mund te jete i mundur gradimi gjeometrik i nje wormhole,saqe gurmazi i saj te kish madhesi te pershtatshme per te kaluar nje person neper te,thote Fewster.Shoqersht them,sbesoj  te jete e mundur dicka te tille te ndertohej nga ana engjinierike.

*Mendime perkrahese*

Megjithate,ka plot mendime qe perkrahin idene e wormholeve traversale.Nje fizikant thote ne lajmet e BBC'se se mund te kete problem me konkluzionet e Hsu's dhe Buniy's!Shtirja fizike e wormholes nuk ka dyshim,dicka rreht te ciles gjithe  qe zbuluesit bien dakort.Por qeshtja kryesore dhe munduese
eshte spjegimi si mund te krijosh ne menyre engjinierike nje wormhole me madhesi te nevojsme per ta perdorur! Astrofizikanti i Cambridges,Stefan Hauking eshte ndermes ketyre zbuluesve qe kerkon te hedhe drite mbi pyetjen e wormhole.Ne 1980,Hawking argumentonte se dicka fondamentale ne ligjet e fizikes mund te pengoje perdorimin e wormholes per udhetim ne kohe.

Nese do gjendeshe ne mbrendesi te nje wormhole,teorikisht to gjasonte ne nje menyre te tille si ne kete foton meposhte.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  *****************

*Sa here njerzimi ka dyshuar mbi mundesine e shkencareve per te krijuar dicka qe koha e ka vertetuar te sukseseshme???*

Ne vite te panumerta,nga experienca jone njerzore kemi mesuar se c'do gje e imagjinuar nga njeriu nje dite mund te kthehet ne realitet.Nese shekuj me pare do shtrohej qeshtja e shkeljes se Henes nga kemba e njeriut,udhetimi i njeriut ne hapesire,apo disa nga arritjet me te medha te shkences tone,per ate kohe do tingellonte e pamundur.Sidoqofte te tilla gjera jane parashikuar kohe me pare dhe koha e ka vertetuar te jene te realizueshme.

Dikur eshte shikuar vetem si fantazi dhe Sci-Fiction,por momentalisht udhetimi ne kohe eshte thjeshte nje problem engjinierik.Fizikantet e brumosur nga ligjet e Newtonit besonin se koha levizte ne nje vije te drejte,te stabilizuar,te pandrysheshem,tamam si nje shigjete.Pastaj vjen Ainjshtani me teorite e tij qe tregojne se koha vershon me teper ne trajten e nje lumi.Sa me teper mase energjie ushtron mbi te,aq me shume ndryshon rryma e saj rreth jush.Edhe pas Ainjshtanit,shume fizikante besonin se tik-taku i ores ecen vetem ne nje drejtim.Ndrekohe qe leviz me shpejtesine e drites,ne baze te ekuacioneve te
Anjshtanit prapseson gjigjeten e kohes(reverse-kthen prapsht),nje levizje kaq e shpejte do ishe e pamundur per arsye se c'do objekt qe arrin ate kulm shpejtesie mund te shnderrohet ne nje mase infinite.Keshtu qe udhetimet ne te kaluaren ishin nje dicka absurde!

*Keshtu mendohej dikure,gjerat kane ndryshuar.*

Duke i rishikuar dhe studiuar ekuacionet e Ainjshtanit me me kujdes,fizikantet tash me kane arritur te kuptojne se rryma e kohes mund te devijohet ne nje spirale (tip suste e gjere nga siper,e ngushte nga poshte).Me konkretisht,sa me shume mase do koncentrosh ne nje pike te saj,aq me shume mund ta kthesh rrjedhen e saj.Gjate viteve te fundit,modele te reja mekanizmash kohe jane projektuar mbi tryezat e laboratoreve me gjigande te botes.*C'fare eshte mekanizmi i kohes dhe pse quhet i tille?* Thjesht mund ta pershkruash si mekanizem qe afron dy pika te largeta te vijes se kohes afer njera tjetres duke mundesuar kalimin e shpejte nga njera pike ne tjetren (kjo vije e dredhuar e kohes,ne Anglisht-timelike curves) Duhet te dime se momentalisht nuk egziston ndonje teoreme *No-Go* kundrejt mekanizmave te kohes.Kuptimi i koceptit *ndikim dhe pasoje* eshte qelesi kryesor pre venien ne jete te teorise.

Egziston nje problem ama me konceptin e udhetimit ne kohe!Ideja e nje udhetari qe ta zeme futet ne mekanizmin e kohes sot dhe e kurdis destinacionin e kohes ne vitin 2037 e nenvlehteson faktin qe bota eshte ne levizje konstante neper hapesire,duke u rrotulluar rreth diellit,i cili po ashtu eshte duke levizur neper galaksi.Keshtu qe duke e llogaritur hapesiren e kohes si nje dimencion te katert te Universit,levizja e ketij udhetuesi vetem neper nje dimencion nuk mund ta beje te mundur qendrimin e ketij udhetuesi ne siperfaqen e Tokes,duke marre parasysh  qe siperfaqja e Tokes eshte nje platforme levizese me nje trajektore shume te komplikuar.Levizja me shpejtesine e drites 5 sekonda mund te materializoje ne ajer apo ne Gure,mvaret nag pozicioni i Tokes para apo pas 5 secondave !

*"Distanca" e udhetimit ne kohe.*

Perzierja e dimencioneve te hapesires dhe asaj te kohes,ku koha mund mund te krahasohet me distance qe korrespondon shpejtesine e drites,ne kete rast *1 sekond eshte i barabarte me nje distance prej 299,792.458 kilometrash*.Nga ana tjeter distance 1 meter eshte e barabarte me 3.34 nanosekonda.Po ashtu mund te krahasosh "Vit" me "Vit drite"(ku ketu katrori i distances ka shenje te kundert treguese me katrorin e kohes)
Sikur ta supozojme se udhetimi neper hapesire dhe kohe do nxjerre veshtiresi teknike te barabarta,ne kete rast levizja me SHD (Shpejtesi drite) vetem per nje second,para apo prapa mund te krahasohet me fluturimin ne Hene per nga distanca.Levizja me SHD per ca vite mund te krahasohet me distancen nga Toka deri ne yllin me te afert.De nese do deshirosh te vizitosh kohen e Dinozaureve,mase mund ta krahasosh me fluturimin ne Galaksine me te afert me galaksine tone.

----------


## Darius

Shume teme e bukur ZIM. Para ca kohesh pashe nje emision formuluar nga nje fizikant i ri i quajtur David Sereda. Ne 2001 ai ka dale me nje teori per relativitetin dhe perkuljen e kontiniumit hapesire-kohe qe ishte shume llogjik dhe shume shume revolucionar ne kendveshtrimin shkencor. Une sjam fizikant dhe pervec te pergjithshmes per kete teori nuk di shume detaje po menyra sesi ai e shpjegon ishte racionale dhe bindese. Do e shikoj perseri si dokumentar sepse po e bej donwload dhe do mundohem te bej transkriptimin e pjeseve kryesore ketu ne forum, ndonese eshte shume pune e madhe.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Po ti besosh Conspiracy Theory dhe konspiratisteve, teknologjia per udhetimin ne kohe ekziston dhe eshte bere realitet prej kohesh.Dhe celesi per te gjitha eshte vetem nje, ANTIGRAVITETI.
 Shiko ne internet per te ashtuquajturin Montauk Project.

----------


## Darius

E mora dokumentarin per te cilin flisja ne shkrimin me siper por duke qene se kam filluar te hedh disa materiale te tjera ne forum dhe sdua te shperndahem, te pakten pa mbaruar dy prej tyre qe i konsideroj me kryesoret vendosa qe tju jap ketu adresen e faqes ku mund te shkarkoni dokumentarin por qe eshte torrent file. Pra ju duhet nje torrent client.
Kjo eshte adresa:
http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=...=&op=and&iht=1.
File mbasi behet download qe eshte rreth 1.35 gb, ndahet ne dy pjese. Pjesa e pare me media player ka ca problme per shkak te codex po nese keni DivX atehere e shikoni pa problem. Ndersa pjesa e dyte eshte ok dhe me mediaplayer.
Me poshte po ju paraqes nje screenshoot te faqes me filen perkatese.

----------


## BvizioN

Idea e udhetimit perpara ne te ardhmen dhe pas ne te kaluaren ka mahnitur dhe frymezuar gjithmone shkrimtaret e SF (Fantastico Shkencore). Paradoksi I Gjyshit eshte nje argument qe shume njerez perdorin per te sygjeruar se udhetimi ne kohe eshte I pamundur.Po sikur te udhetosh ne te kaluaren dhe te parandalosh Gjyshin tend qe te takoje Gjyshen tende dhe keshtu qe mamaja jote nuk do kishe lindur?? !!Si rrjedhim ti nuk do kishe lindur,etj etj.

Deri jo shume kohe mepare nje argument  I tille bente qe shumica se shkencareve te besonin se udhetimi ne kohe s’mund te egzisoje kurresesi jashte krijimeve Fantastiko Shkencore.Por ne menyre te cuditeshme, disa interpretime nga me interesantet te botes Quantium sugjerojne se udhetimi ne kohe eshte I mundur,te pakten teorikisht.

Graviteti dhe Black Holes. Teoria e Ainshtainit per relativitetin solli hapesiren dhe kohen ne nje te vetme,thurje kater dimencionale te cilen e quajti
spacetime (HapesireKohe) . Ne e dime qe mund te udhetojme para-prapa dhe anash ne Hapesire,dhe pse nuk mund te udhetojme para dhe prapa ne kohe? Kater dimencione eshte veshtire ti imagjonosh keshtu qe Shkencaret zakonisht sygjerojne qe ta imagjinoni Haps-kohe me nje carcaf te tendosur nga te gjitha anet.Neqoftese nuk ka ndonje mase te madhe qe te ushtroje presion mbi kete carcaf,carcafi do qendroje I tendosur dhe c’do object I vendosur ne te to levize mbi te ne vije te drejte.Por masa te medhaja (si psh Dielli) krijon lakim ne Haps-Kohe duke e thyer kete vije te drejte.Ashtu siq po te vendosesh nje object te rende ne Carcaf (Nje kungull psh) do krijoje nje grope ne carcaf.



Universi eshte plot me objekte  mijera here me te renda se Dielli qe krijojne efekte graviteti dhe si rezultat I dickaje te tille Haps-Kohe eshte not e rrafshet por e perkullur.C’do gje,duke mos perjashtuar dhe driten,ndjek rrugen sipas lakimit ne Haps-Kohe.Ne e dime se Ainshtaini kish te drejte rreth kesaj teorie sepse atronautet ne ditet e sotme shpesh here mund te shikojne yje ne distance qe jane nen maskimin e objekteve te aferta si Dielli psh.Ne vend qe te udhetoje ne vije te drejte dhe duke qene I bllokuar,drita e yjeve vershon mbi lakimin qe krijojne keto masa te medhaja ne Haps-Kohe,pra ne vije te lakuar.



Siq e kemi thene edhe me siper,kur nje yll arrin ne fundin e jetes se tij mund te shembet ne mbrendesi te tij nga influenca e gravitetit qe ka,deri me nje mase qe e gjithe permbajtja e tij koncentrohet ne nje object me densitet jashzakonisht te madh dhe me permase jashzakonisht shume me te vogel nga madhesia e tij origjinale.Kjo krojon Black Hole.Black Hole kan terheqje gravitatcionale jasht zakonisht teper te madhe sa qe asgje nuk mund te depertoje mbi ta,madje as drita.Ne nuk mund ti shikojme Black Holet per egziston evidence e mjaftueshme per te vertetuar egzistencen e tyre.Astronautet mund te shikojne yje qe veprojne ne menyre te tille qe sygjeron se jane te terhequr nga objekte te padukshem e me mase te jashtezakonshme, ne afersi te tyre.

Po c’fare efekti ka Black Hole ne HapsireKohe (Spacetime) ?? !! Relativiteti parashikon se ne cendren e Black Holes eshte nje pike densiteti infinite qe quhet singularitet,ne mbrendesi te te cilit te gjitha ligjet normale te fizikes nuk mund te ushtrohen.Kohe,Hpesire,Materje dhe energji nuk kane me nje kuptim te carte!! Ekuacionet e Ainshtainit tregojne se nje singularitet I tille,jo vetem qe krijon nje 

Idea e udhetimit perpara ne te ardhmen dhe pas ne te kaluaren ka mahnitur dhe frymezuar gjithmone shkrimtaret e SF (Fantastico Shkencore). Paradoksi I Gjyshit eshte nje argument qe shume njerez perdorin per te sygjeruar se udhetimi ne kohe eshte I pamundur.Po sikur te udhetosh ne te kaluaren dhe te parandalosh Gjyshin tend qe te takoje Gjyshen tende dhe keshtu qe mamaja jote nuk do kishe lindur?? !!Si rrjedhim ti nuk do kishe lindur,etj etj.

Deri jo shume kohe mepare nje argument  I tille bente qe shumica se shkencareve te besonin se udhetimi ne kohe s’mund te egzisoje kurresesi jashte krijimeve Fantastiko Shkencore.Por ne menyre te cuditeshme, disa interpretime nga me interesantet te botes Quantium sugjerojne se udhetimi ne kohe eshte I mundur,te pakten teorikisht.

Graviteti dhe Black Holes. Teoria e Ainshtainit per relativitetin solli hapesiren dhe kohen ne nje te vetme,thurje kater dimencionale te cilen e quajti spacetime (HapesireKohe) . Ne e dime qe mund te udhetojme para-prapa dhe anash ne Hapesire,dhe pse nuk mund te udhetojme para dhe prapa ne kohe? Kater dimencione eshte veshtire ti imagjonosh keshtu qe Shkencaret zakonisht sygjerojne qe ta imagjinoni Haps-kohe me nje carcaf te tendosur nga te gjitha anet.Neqoftese nuk ka ndonje mase te madhe qe te ushtroje presion mbi kete carcaf,carcafi do qendroje I tendosur dhe c’do object I vendosur ne te to levize mbi te ne vije te drejte.Por masa te medhaja (si psh Dielli) krijon lakim ne Haps-Kohe duke e thyer kete vije te drejte.Ashtu siq po te vendosesh nje object te rende ne Carcaf (Nje kungull psh) do krijoje nje grope ne carcaf.

Universi eshte plot me objekte  mijera here me te renda se Dielli qe krijojne efekte graviteti dhe si rezultat I dickaje te tille Haps-Kohe eshte not e rrafshet por e perkullur.C’do gje,duke mos perjashtuar dhe driten,ndjek rrugen sipas lakimit ne Haps-Kohe.Ne e dime se Ainshtaini kish te drejte rreth kesaj teorie sepse atronautet ne ditet e sotme shpesh here mund te shikojne yje ne distance qe jane nen maskimin e objekteve te aferta si Dielli psh.Ne vend qe te udhetoje ne vije te drejte dhe duke qene I bllokuar,drita e yjeve vershon mbi lakimin qe krijojne keto masa te medhaja ne Haps-Kohe,pra ne vije te lakuar.

Siq e kemi thene edhe me siper,kur nje yll arrin ne fundin e jetes se tij mund te shembet ne mbrendesi te tij nga influenca e gravitetit qe ka,deri me nje mase qe e gjithe permbajtja e tij koncentrohet ne nje object me densitet jashzakonisht te madh dhe me permase jashzakonisht shume me te vogel nga madhesia e tij origjinale.Kjo krojon Black Hole.Black Hole kan terheqje gravitatcionale jasht zakonisht teper te madhe sa qe asgje nuk mund te depertoje mbi ta,madje as drita.Ne nuk mund ti shikojme Black Holet per egziston evidence e mjaftueshme per te vertetuar egzistencen e tyre.Astronautet mund te shikojne yje qe veprojne ne menyre te tille qe sygjeron se jane te terhequr nga objekte te padukshem e me mase te jashtezakonshme, ne afersi te tyre.

Po c’fare efekti ka Black Hole ne HapsireKohe (Spacetime) ?? !! Relativiteti parashikon se ne cendren e Black Holes eshte nje pike densiteti infinite qe quhet singularitet,ne mbrendesi te te cilit te gjitha ligjet normale te fizikes nuk mund te ushtrohen.Kohe,Hpesire,Materje dhe energji nuk kane me nje kuptim te carte!! Ekuacionet e Ainshtainit tregojne se nje singularitet I tille,jo vetem qe krijon nje grope ne Hapsire si ne ate carcafin e imagjinuar mepare por krijon tunnel qe kalon nepermes tij dhe hapet ne anen tjeter.

Po ku valle eshte ana tjeter ?? Mund te jete diku tjeter ne Haps-Kohe,ose ne te ardhmen ose ne te kaluaren. Nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe te ndodhet ne tjeter Univers.Supozohet te jete Dr Who’s (per ata qe e kane pare kete film) qe fillimisht shfrytezoj forcen e Black Hole si fillim eksperimenti ne Udhetim Kohe.Nese do kesh mundesi te kalosh nje anije kozmike neper nje tunnel te tille te quajtur Warmhole atehere do kesh zbuluar seretin e udhetimit ne kohe.

Mini Warmholes

Ekuacionet e Ainshtanit pershkruajne Haps-kohe si dicka teper te lemuar,si carcafi.Teoria e tij per relativitetin merret me anen fizike te asaj qe ndodh sfondin e madh  dhe nuk merret me ate c’fare ndodh ne cendren e nje Blak Hole apo c’fare ndodhi ne momentin e Big Bang ne lindje te Universit kur Haps-Kohe ne vetvete ish infinitualish e vogel.Kjo na shpie ne boten e fizikes Quantum.
Nese do kishe mundesi ta shikoje Hpas-Kohe me nje xham zmadhues teper teper te fuqishem saqe te arrije te shikoje ne sofondin e Quantumit, do shikosh se Spacetime nuk eshte I lemuar.Ashtu si nje Flluske sapuni eshte e lemuar po ta shikosh ne distance me sy,por sikur ta shikosh me mjete zmadhuese te fuqishme do duket qe nuk eshte e lemuar.

Duke ju kthyer pyetjes qe ka munduar shume shkencare qe nga ditet e Njutonit,a eshte e ardhura dicka preordained? Apo ka nje infinit number te ardhurash? Nje menyre shikimi ne boten Quantum sugjeron qe jo vetem egziston nje infinit numer te ardhurash,por ky infinit numer te ardhurash korrespondon ne ne infinit numer universesh.Protonet dhe elektronet nganjehere levizin ne forme valesh dhe nganjehere ne vije te drejte,por kurre njekohesisht.Deri tani argumenti per interference (nderhyrje)  ndermjet nje unversi me nje tjeter ka te beje vetem ne rastet qe ndodh ne je nivel Quantumi.

Por idea e university parallel krijon nje zgjidhje te mundeshme te “paradoksit te Gjyshit” I cili supozohet te krijoje probleme per udhetuesit ne kohe.Nese,fjala vjen,ne udhetojme ne te radhmen dhe ndryshojme historine,ne krijojme nje te ardhme te re ne nje univers parallel dhe nuk kemi asnje efekt ne ate Univers nga I cili kemi ardhur origjinalisht.Shkencaret e se ardhmes mbase mund te krijojne nje tjeter forme teknologjie te bazuar ne efektet e Quantumit.Te tilla mund te jene psh…teleportimi me anen e Quantum.

----------


## Darius

Te gjitha ato qe jane permendur me siper mund te jene faktore qe ndihmojne ne "lundrimin" ne kohe. Praktikisht mbeten teori por te qendrueshme deri ne momentin qe nje teori e re do i rrezoje. Ne lidhje me vrimat e zeza ka disa kohe qe po debatohet qe mund te mos ekzistojne. Ne nje teme tjeter ne kete nenforum ku flitet per vrimat e zeza kam postuar dicka qe mund te jete me interes dhe qe po e rihedh edhe ne kete postim.

*Astronomet amerikane deklarojne se Vrimat e Zeza mund te mos ekzistojne*


Ato thithin cdo gje qe i del perpara dhe kane perfshire ne studimin e tyre mendjet me te ndritura te planetit te cilet kohet e fundit po marrin ne konsiderate mundesine qe vrimat e zeza mund te jene inekzistente.
Sipas disa studiuese, kendveshtrimi tradicional mbi universin i mbushur me padukshmeri dhe cdo gje konsumuese nga vrimat e zeza mund te zevendesohet me nje alternative qe e ne vend te tyre vendos topa magnetike plazmore qe pluskojne ne hapesire.

Nese gjetja vertetohet, gje qe disa shkenctare e shikojne si te pamundur, atehere do ndryshoje ne menyre dramatike teoria qe u hartua nga llogaritjet e nje gjeologu anglez ne vitin 1784 dhe qe me pas u verifikua nga Einstein dhe kater ligjet e hartuara nga Profesori Stephen Hawking.

Shkenctaret, te drejtuar nga Rudy Schild i Harvard-Smithsonian Centre per Astrofiziken hasen ate qe sic deklaruan ata mund te jete vdekja e teorise mbi vrimat e zeza. Kjo erdhi gjate vezhgimit te nje quasari 9 miliard vjet drite larg Tokes.
Quasaret besohet se kane vrima te zeza ne qendren e tyre por qe te provohet kjo teori shkenctaret programuan 14 teleskope te cilet per here te pare u koordinuan ne nje menyre te tille per te vezhguar panderprerje nje pike te caktuar ne hapesire.
Ata zbuluan nje vrime ne nje disk qe ishte materiali rrethues i qendres se quasarit, i gjere 4 miije here me shume se distanca nga Toka ne Diell. Vrima, sic besojne ata, mund te jete shkaktuar vetem nga flakja e materialeve prej nje force shume te madhe magnetike.

Pasi vrimat e zeza nuk kane fusha magnetike, ekipi i Dr Schild sugjeron ne The Astronomical Journal se quasari mund te marri energji nga nje sasi e dendur sferash prej plazme qe quhen MECO (magnetospheric eternally collapsing object). Por sipas astronomeve theorite mbi ekzistencen e MECO-ve nuk pranojne mundesine e vrimave te zeza.

"Besoj se kjo eshte prova e pare qe paradigma mbi vrimat e zeza eshte e pasakte," thote Darry Leiter, nje shkenctar i ekipit i tha New Scientist.

Sipas Gerry Gilmore ne Institutin e Astronomise te Universitetin te Cambridge
teoria ka ende rruge per te bere qe te bindi shume nga shkenctaret. Ai thekson eksperimentet e kryera vitin e kaluar te cilat mundesuan observimin direkt te nje vrime te zeze ne qender te galaktikes sone, Rruga e Qumeshtit.
"Me duhet te them qe eshte nje kendveshtrim monitorues. Dhe ka shume mundesi qe te jete i gabuar," thote Prof Gilmore. "Me perpara ne observuam nje vrime te zeze dhe ne ate moment pati nje debat legjitim por tani eshte e veshtire te mendosh qe ne fakt ka qene dicka tjeter."

----------


## BvizioN

*Duke u bazuar ne idene madheshtore te Ainshtainit si dhe ekuacionet e tij ne lidhje me teorine e relativitetit,Ronald Mallett nga Universiteti I Connecticut ka pregaditur nje eksperiment  per te vezhguar udhetimin ne kohe te nje neutroni ne mbrendesi te drites qarkulluese te nje lambe.Ndrkohe qe grupit te tij I nevojiten akoma fonde per kete project,Mallett ka llogaritur se mundesia e udhetimit ne kohe duke perdorur kete metode mund te verifikohet mbrenda nje decade.*

Vrimat e zeza, wormholes dhe telat kozmike –secila nga keto fenomene eshte propozuar si metode per udhetimin ne kohe,por asnjera nuk eshte shikuar si e arritshme per (te pakten) nje sere arsyesh.Ndrkohe qe teorikisht ato mund te ndryshojne haps-kohe,te gjitha kerkojne nje sasi mase apo energjie krejtesisht te pa imagjinueshme.

Mallett,prefesor fizike ne Universitetin e Connecticut per rreth 30 vite,consideron nje metode alternative nga keto metodat e tjera te bazuar ne ekuacionin e famshem te Ainshtainit per relativitetin:  E=mc2.

Ainshatini na ka treguar se masa dhe energjia jane e njejta gje,thote Mallett I cili ka publikuar studimin e tij shkencor te pare mbi udhetimin ne kohe ne vitin 2000.”Makina e kohes  te cilen kemi desanjuar perdor drite ne formen e nje lazeri qarkullues per te rrudhur kohen,ne vend te perdorimit te objekteve massive” Mallett po desanjon nje aparature me madhesine e nje komjuteri desktop me te cilen do eksperimentoje fillimisht teorine e tij mbi rrudhosjen  e kohes.Per arsye se grimcat subatomike (subatomike- dic’ka shume me e vogel se atomi) kane jete jashte zakonisht te shkurter,Mallett shpreson te shikoje egzistencen e ketyre grimcave por kohe me te gjate se jetegjatesia e tyre kur te vendosen ne aparaturen e dritave qarkulluese.Jete me e gjate nenkupton se keto grimca do kene fluturuar ne nje pjese tjeter kohe qe I perket te ardhmes.

“Mendo sikur ke nje filxhan kefeje dhe  nje luge” spjegon Mallet per PhysOrg.com.” Kafeja eshte nje hapesire boshe dhe luga eshte drita qarkulluese e lambes.Kur perzien kafen me luge,kafeja apo hapesira boshe siq e quajtem rrotullohet.Supozoje sikur hedh nje kubik sheqeri ne kafe!E njejta gje ne kete aparature.Nese hapesira boshe ne aparature rrotullohet,do kesh mundesi te shikosh kete grimce subatomike duke levizur rreth kesaj ahpesire.”

Sipas Ainshtainit,kur arrin te ushtrosh nje ndikim ne hapesire,kryen efekt ne kohe po ashtu! Duke rrotulluar hapesiren ben qe te rrotullosh kohen po ashtu,gje qe teorikisht do te thote qe mund te ecesh neper kohe ashu siq mund te ecesh neper hapesire.

“Si fizikante qe jemi,eksperimenti jone merret me grimca subatomike “ thote Mallett. “Kur do jete e mundur per njeriun te udhetoje ne kohe varet shume nga suksesi I ketyre eksperimenteve,te cilat mund te zgjasin nje decade te mire.Dhe duke u varur nga zhvillimi,tekologjia,si dhe fondet,une besoj se udhetimi ne kohe I njeriut mund te realizohet mbrenda ketij shekulli”

“C’fare eshte koha? Kjo eshte nje pyetje teper e veshtire “ thote Mallet.”Koha eshte menyre e ndarjes se ndodhive njera nga tjetra.Edhe sikur te mos e mendojme kohen fare,ne mund te shikojme ndryshimin e gjerave,ndryshimin e stineve,ndryshimin e njerezve.Fakti qe bota ne vetvete ndryshon eshte nje funksion I botes fizike,dhe koha nuk varet aspak nga emri te ciles mund ti veme.

“Tek fizikantet,koha eshte ajo qe matet me ore.Ainshtaini ka treguar se koha eshte e ndikuar nga levizjet,dhe teorite e tij jane demostruar ne menyre eksperimentale duke krahasuar nje ore atomike e cila ka qarkulluar rreth betes nje nje avion..Eshte me e ngadalte se ajo ne toke” Shume njerez paraqesin shqetesime ne lidhje me udhetimin ne kohe,ndersa Mallett-duke u mbeshtetur ne teorine e botes paralele – siguron se makinat e kohes nuk do paraqesin ndonje rrezik.

“Paradoksi I gjyshit (ku supozohet qe mund te udhetosh ne te kaluaren dhe te vrasesh gjyshin) nuk eshte ndonje problem” thote Mallett. “Me kuptim te plote,udhetim ne kohe do te thote se ti udheton ne kohe dhe po ashtu udheton ne tjeter Univers.Sapo mberrin ne te kaluaren ti vendos nje rrugezgjidhje veprimesh dhe aty do jete kufiri ndares.Universi jone nuk mund te kete ndonje efekt nga ajo qe ben ti ne te kaluaren qe visiton”.

----------


## toni_crack

Flm shume per keto sqarime qe sadopak te informohemi rreth ketyre gjerave shume interesante per jetën në përgjithsi, e më së shumti më la mpresa ajo rreth kohës flm shum.

----------


## Goldanitus

Nga sa kuptova un vrimat e zeza ane pak mundesi qe te ekzistonin ne praktik.

----------


## Darius

> *Duke u bazuar ne idene madheshtore te Ainshtainit si dhe ekuacionet e tij ne lidhje me teorine e relativitetit,Ronald Mallett nga Universiteti I Connecticut ka pregaditur nje eksperiment  per te vezhguar udhetimin ne kohe te nje neutroni ne mbrendesi te drites qarkulluese te nje lambe.Ndrkohe qe grupit te tij I nevojiten akoma fonde per kete project,Mallett ka llogaritur se mundesia e udhetimit ne kohe duke perdorur kete metode mund te verifikohet mbrenda nje decade.*


Ne nje shkrim me siper kam thene qe po ti besosh konspiracistave udhetimi ne kohe ekziston. Ndersa tani e them me bindje qe jo vetem ekziston prej disa dekadave por edhe praktikohet ne ato nivele qe une dhe ti dhe te tjeret nuk kemi per tu futur dot kurre. Eshte i njejti skenar qe po ndiqet me Marsin. Prej dhjetra vjetesh thuhej qe ishte nje planet i shkrete, pa jete, i kuq etj. Ndersa po ashtu prej dhjetra vjetesh kishte nga ata qe bertisnin qe kjo ishte genjeshter dhe se gjerat po fshiheshin. Me ne fund u detyruan te pranonin qe ka atmosfere, ka pak ajer ndersa kohet e fundit nxorren dhe fotot me perrenjte e ujit qe kishin rrjedhur neper shpate kodrash. Praktike e njohur per te perballur masat me nje te vertete qe nuk e 'perballojne' dot. Edhe lajmin per udhetimin ne kohe ka muaj te tere qe eshte lajmeruar qe do shpallet si i mundshem madje dhe i shpejte ne afat. Prit per sa gjera te tjera do na degjojne veshet tani.

----------


## Goldanitus

Ne kete nenforum eshte perdorur shpesh shprehja "kohe" por shtrohet pyetja se a ekziston koha ne te vertet apo eshte vetem produkt i trurit tone.

----------

